# Loneliness



## jmrogers5707 (7 mo ago)

What do both lonely single people, do to pass the time ?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

People who are both lonely and single? I distract myself as much as possible with reading, watching movies, etc., and try not to think about it.


----------



## Sidou (9 mo ago)

I am single all my life. I have not been in a relationship with any girl at my age of 25 years, but I keep myself busy with work and sports, and from the spiritual side, I go to the mosque to pray and get closer to God. You will feel unparalleled psychological comfort


----------

